
Ask HN: Is Go the New Nodejs / JavaScript? - nikhildaga
Many of the recent top articles on HN are about Go.<p>Has building apps in Go suddenly become fashionable like it was in node a few years ago?
======
sargas
They can compete in the back-end space, but they are good at different things.

Node:

\- Great for keeping one language in both back-end and front-end (if you're
making a web app). \- Has package managers that are battle proof, like npm
(which is taking a lot of heat recently due to politics and implementation
"issues" that broke peoples builds for 1-2 days). \- Is asynchronous by
default. Making it a good choice for certain use cases.

Go:

\- Great concurrency model \- Small language spec, easy to learn and become
productive with (this is my opinion) \- Single binary build \- Great standard
library

The fact that Go is getting lots of references in HN might be that it is
simply picking up attention, which is normal for any good technology.

Node is also very popular (much more than Go).

Anyways, choosing one over the other seems to be more of a choice on which
language you prefer to write in. Unless your use case rules out one of the
two.

------
tmaly
JavaScript is going to be the leader for a long time. It dominates the client
side.

I have noticed a ton of articles on Go. If you are interested on trying Go for
a project, I would suggest first doing the Tour of Go then reading Effective
Go.

After that, just pick a project or search for some existing code using
[https://golanglibs.com/search?q=orm](https://golanglibs.com/search?q=orm)
here just replace the orm keyword with something your looking for.

Your likely to find something close to what you want 80% of the time. Just
clone a project and start hacking away.

------
makufiru
Go is more likely to replace Java as high throughput/low latency server
technology.

I've seen it in huge companies working with lots of data at high speeds.

Javascript sees a lot of use in small shops where devs only want to learn a
few languages, or for fullstack devs who work on both ends of the stack.

You see it a lot in HN because javascript is getting pretty saturated - people
are already doing EVERYTHING in it. Go on the other hand is just breaking into
a few key areas, and is a lot younger, and I would even go as far as to say
more exciting.

------
cblock811
I wouldn't put that much weight something showing up on HN a often. Haskel
shows up fairly often and it's not close to taking on Node or JS. Will be
interesting to watch though.

------
romanovcode
Yes. We start to see a pattern of articles mentioning how folks switch from
Node to Go and how wonderful it is.

Same articles were popular in 2012, but how they switched from Ruby to Node.

------
timmm
No, not even close.

